# New years eve , first cheese smoke



## phlogustus (Jan 1, 2016)

0E7dWqu.jpg



__ phlogustus
__ Jan 1, 2016






First attempt at smoking cheese.  Smoked a horseradish infused cheese from New York and a havarti. I smoked two balls  of mozzeralla at the same time but those are going on a Pizza tonight.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fine looking plate.  What a way to bring in the new year.

Good job.

T


----------



## valleypoboy (Jan 6, 2016)

I've only done my own once now, but letting it age a bit really made a difference. At 1 week mine had a very mild smoke taste, at 2 weeks it's much more pronounced. Just my findings... oh, mine was cheddar,  monterey and pepper jack. I think the softer aka wetter cheeses absorb the smoke better/easier.


----------



## phlogustus (Jan 6, 2016)

I started shopping for cheese in larger blocks. I talked to a local creamery. There newer cheese is running 5$ a LB and anything aged goes up from there. 10$ a pound for something 5-6 years old.


----------

